
This is not the Serverless I Ordered - kiyanwang
http://container-solutions.com/not-serverless-ordered/
======
fuball63
I've been thinking about the same sorts of things for a little bit. Crazy
thought: What about CGI?

"It must be secure while supporting multitenancy" \- wouldn't apache with
suexec and *nix user permissions be enough?

"It needs to be fast" \- process overhead is less of an issue today, although
this would be my biggest concern.

"It needs to have an agreed upon data format" \- CGI is an open standard

"It must be language agnostic" \- Yep

"It needs to run anywhere" \- Yes, including locally for testing

It also comes built in with process isolation and statelessness.

